# creepy hidden easter egg in an snes game.



## Kostilaks (Jul 5, 2017)

there is a hidden game over in LUCKY LUKE SNES. I asked a lot of people about it but no one ever find it. I even searched google but nothing. I remember playing it and losing a lot of times to the part where you need to gather all the indian pieces before it gets dark. after losing many times instead of showing lucky luke in the bed (the normal game over screen) it showed lucky luke with dizzy eyes. I never found that secret again. I don't know if this really happened or it was a dream. but I have been searching internet for many ages. I asked a lot of people but no one knows anything


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 5, 2017)

Woah there it's probably a fake memory those do exist


----------



## FR0ZN (Jul 5, 2017)

Did you try to look into all these kinds of sprites / background / etc. extractors?


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 5, 2017)

iCEQB said:


> Did you try to look into all these kinds of sprites / background / etc. extractors?



Haha I doubt it lets be honest


----------



## Cyan (Jul 5, 2017)

Maybe what you remember is not really an easter egg, but a sub-game inside the game? a hidden level you have to complete?

there are cheats activated with button combo
https://www.gamefaqs.com/snes/924623-lucky-luke/cheats

no mention to a hidden level or easter egg.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 5, 2017)

Cyan said:


> Maybe what you remember is not really an easter egg, but a sub-game inside the game? a hidden level you have to complete?
> 
> there are cheats activated with button combo
> https://www.gamefaqs.com/snes/924623-lucky-luke/cheats
> ...



Yeah I'm currently checking if any sprite sheets exist for this game and none do exist well theres a GBA game with the title of Lucky Luke: Wanted
Oh and also I would like to add that the game was only released in PAL regions not in the US


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 5, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> Yeah I'm currently checking if any sprite sheets exist for this game and none do exist well theres a GBA game with the title of Lucky Luke: Wanted
> Oh and also I would like to add that the game was only released in PAL regions not in the US



I saw it when I was 8 years old. and I got creeped out. it was not a level. I just lost many times in a level and instead of showing the usual game over screen which is this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it showed lucky luke with scary dizzy eyes and foam coming out of his mouth. as if he was completely mental. it happened only 1 time and it creeped my out. since then I have been trying to find it what it was. searched google many times but nothing. a friend told me that I must find someone expert who can "read" the game rom and find all the sprites etc.


----------



## migles (Jul 5, 2017)

Kostilaks said:


> I saw it when I was 8 years old. and I got creeped out. it was not a level. I just lost many times in a level and instead of showing the usual game over screen which is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://tcrf.net/Lucky_Luke_(SNES)
*The Cutting Room Floor* is a site dedicated to unearthing and researching unused and cut content from video games.

i hope this is somwhat usefull
well, was lucky luke in that exact pose?
if there was another screen like an easter egg, very likely they would put for example the legs down or change more than just put one effect on his face, if he was supposed to be dizzy, very likely the whole body would show he was dizzy, and not use the exact screen with another face
as you are describing, i really think it was a glitch

but i notice there is a percentage complete in the bottom screen, had you finish the game for 99% or something? maybe you can use a ram editor\cheat to force the percentage to your will and you can test it with every number (hint, since this is a french game, try 69, frenches like dirty jokes)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

PS: i seen you tried to search on yahoo answers https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20170703140317AAfOvF1

that guy claims it was a bug in the first revision...
but yahoo answers isn't that reliable source lol


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 5, 2017)

migles said:


> https://tcrf.net/Lucky_Luke_(SNES)
> *The Cutting Room Floor* is a site dedicated to unearthing and researching unused and cut content from video games.
> 
> i hope this is somwhat usefull
> ...



no the screen was different. it was a close up of his face. different pose.


----------



## migles (Jul 5, 2017)

Kostilaks said:


> no the screen was different. it was a close up of his face. different pose.


you don't remember the percentage you completed?
the mini game is that one where you shoot the bootles?


----------



## Luglige (Jul 5, 2017)

Inb4 Creepy pasta kids come raining.


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 5, 2017)

unfortunately no but I think it was near 70%.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luglige said:


> Inb4 Creepy pasta kids come raining.




no its not creepypasta


----------



## Luglige (Jul 5, 2017)

Kostilaks said:


> unfortunately no but I think it was near 70%.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ik it's a joke, have you described the way you got to the level/Easter egg? If not may you please describe it?


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 5, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Ik it's a joke, have you described the way you got to the level/Easter egg? If not may you please describe it?


 40.42 is the level


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Jul 5, 2017)

According to GameFAQs there are cheat modes for both viewing cutscenes and debugging. I'd say these are your best bets for checking. (Note: I didn't test the codes myself.)

https://www.gamefaqs.com/snes/924623-lucky-luke/cheats


----------



## Valery0p (Jul 5, 2017)

migles said:


> that guy claims it was a bug in the first revision...
> but yahoo answers isn't that reliable source lol


http://datomatic.no-intro.org/?page=show_record&s=49&n=1496
Probably only one version...


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 5, 2017)

Valery0p said:


> http://datomatic.no-intro.org/?page=show_record&s=49&n=1496
> Probably only one version...



you mean there is only one version? what are the 2 download files? how can I view them?


----------



## Valery0p (Jul 5, 2017)

Kostilaks said:


> you mean there is only one version? what are the 2 download files? how can I view them?


Sorry for the late response.
No intro is a dump hash catalogue, for registering the hash of the various dumps online.
If there is more than one revision of a game, probably the different hash of the dump will be on the website. But for this game, seems that there is only one revision dumped online...
The downloads are the hashes and others roms informations.

(sorry if my language isn't perfect).


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 5, 2017)

Valery0p said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> No intro is a dump hash catalogue, for registering the hash of the various dumps online.
> If there is more than one revision of a game, probably the different hash of the dump will be on the website. But for this game, seems that there is only one revision dumped online...
> The downloads are the hashes and others roms informations.
> ...




explain more I don't understand : (


----------



## migles (Jul 5, 2017)

Kostilaks said:


> explain more I don't understand : (


there are no downloads on that website.
the website just lists the list of dumped games and it's hash (fingerprint)
it's a database with info about the roms that exist


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 5, 2017)

SANIC said:


> I saw that one too when playing it! He had blood coming out of his eyes too! The text read help me instead of game over. The percentage counter read 666% complete



Annnnnd now it sounds like a creepy pasta which it probably is.


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 5, 2017)

SANIC said:


> I saw that one too when playing it! He had blood coming out of his eyes too! The text read help me instead of game over. The percentage counter read 666% complete



ok... so you think i am lying?


----------



## Enigma Hall (Jul 6, 2017)

Nope, but how many times you smoke ilegal plants when you play games? :v


----------



## Sliter (Jul 6, 2017)

man I never played this game but I know this feel ...
Like, I have two memories of sonic 2 when I as little, trying to use debug ... one idk why stuff fail and I went to the first lever, the music changed to the mystic cave instead (that I had fear when I was little XD every time I got there I muted the TV hahah) 
One second time, I really don't remind hell but I got to the mystic cave , on the start of the stage there where 3 of these "Swinging " working like a newton pendulum , I trie dto make this happen again ne time alter I remembered that but I never could o_o also nobody believed lol


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 6, 2017)

I played the game using emulator and reached that part. I saved 5 seconds before game over and tried many times loading and losing. but nothing happens. maybe it was all a dream : /
but a guy in yahoo answers said that it was a bug. I am trying to contact him but he has his account private. any ideas?


----------



## migles (Jul 6, 2017)

Kostilaks said:


> I played the game using emulator and reached that part. I saved 5 seconds before game over and tried many times loading and losing. but nothing happens. maybe it was all a dream : /
> but a guy in yahoo answers said that it was a bug. I am trying to contact him but he has his account private. any ideas?


since this is a game exclusive to europe, and was iconic in france due to the lucky luke being french, i suggest to try "the french internet" there is probably a very big french general forum where all kinda of people talk about all kinds of categories... or french reddit or facebook groups etc..

i posted a link above about the cutting room floor, you can try to contact the people in there who can try to search for unused content, however expect them to be busy with all kinds of games... and as it seems lucky luke it was kinda already searched, they found some debug stuff...


----------



## einstein95 (Jul 6, 2017)

A quick cheat search shows no counter for the number of game overs you get. This is purely bad creepypasta.


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 6, 2017)

einstein95 said:


> A quick cheat search shows no counter for the number of game overs you get. This is purely bad creepypasta.



you make no sense.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 6, 2017)

Kostilaks said:


> you make no sense.


How doesn't that make sense? He ran the game in an emulator with a cheat search function and it didn't find any area of memory that acted as a Game Over counter, which means there's no possibility of the number of Game Overs affecting the Game Over screen.


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 7, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> How doesn't that make sense? He ran the game in an emulator with a cheat search function and it didn't find any area of memory that acted as a Game Over counter, which means there's no possibility of the number of Game Overs affecting the Game Over screen.



I don't know what cheat search and since I am bad at English I would like more explanation : (


----------



## Kourin (Jul 7, 2017)

False memories are a likely thing. I have a crystal clear memory of that gate in Zora River in Ocarina of Time being gone along with the ability to take that way down.

You might have had a realistic nightmare or a few nightmares about it and you're remembering them as something that actually happened.


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 7, 2017)

Kourin said:


> False memories are a likely thing. I have a crystal clear memory of that gate in Zora River in Ocarina of Time being gone along with the ability to take that way down.
> 
> You might have had a realistic nightmare or a few nightmares about it and you're remembering them as something that actually happened.



I know. but a guy in yahoo answears claimed that it was not a dream. and he seems reliable. problem is I cant contact him...


----------



## SANIC (Jul 7, 2017)

Kostilaks said:


> I know. but a guy in yahoo answears claimed that it was not a dream. and he seems reliable. problem is I cant contact him...


Yahoo answers is never reliable


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 7, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Yahoo answers is never reliable


He posted the same question to Yahoo Answers at least three times. This really does look like a desperate attempt to spread Fake News®.

On the third link above, someone replied saying it was a bug in the first revision. I somehow highly doubt that. GoodSNES v3.23 only lists one revision, plus a [t1] version (hacked with trainer). Haven't checked GoodSNES v3.27, but I suspect it's similar.



Kostilaks said:


> I don't know what cheat search and since I am bad at English I would like more explanation : (


Cheat search is a function that takes a copy of system memory at time A, then once you complete a task, compares it to system memory at time B. This lets you find the location of values in memory, such as score, lives, etc.


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 7, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> He posted the same question to Yahoo Answers at least three times. This really does look like a desperate attempt to spread Fake News®.
> 
> On the third link above, someone replied saying it was a bug in the first revision. I somehow highly doubt that. GoodSNES v3.23 only lists one revision, plus a [t1] version (hacked with trainer). Haven't checked GoodSNES v3.27, but I suspect it's similar.
> 
> ...



or desperate trying to find what it was : )


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 8, 2017)

Welp, turns out that this *is* a thing. :V (Found by RadSpyro at Jul/TCRF)
http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?pid=447906#447906







It's triggered by playing the game for an excessive (undetermined at this point) amount of time, not by getting too many Game Overs.


----------



## Blue (Jul 8, 2017)

Congrats! You weren't smoking weed while playing the game.


----------



## migles (Jul 8, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Welp, turns out that this *is* a thing. :V (Found by RadSpyro at Jul/TCRF)
> http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?pid=447906#447906
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
everyone was calling out to OP being a liar and rampage at him
and it appears he was right after all 

really thank you for finding this. you deserve a good guy medal

ho wait, so that thread was made by OP and just found out yesterday, ok you didn't found it, but thanks for sharing it here. 
i was really cheering for the OP


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 8, 2017)

I thought this was an SNES game, what's with it having a 3DS like nag  when you "play too much"?



Blue_Mew said:


> Congrats! You weren't smoking weed while playing the game.



Of course not, he was 8 he said. 8 year olds rarely can afford illegal drugs. duh.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 8, 2017)

so it seems to be triggered after playing for too long.
still no mention of a hidden game, it's maybe just part of the game. you said "after losing many time" so it triggered that game over screen.

it's nice to see someone did look at that game trying to reproduce what you remembered.


----------



## iAqua (Jul 8, 2017)

I was just about to take apart the game to see, but then someone did it for me, tybb.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 8, 2017)

Where's the foam coming out of his mouth?


----------



## migles (Jul 8, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Where's the foam coming out of his mouth?


there are some bubbles in front of the mouth (and around him). OP may did get so creeped he thought it was foam comming out of the month. he was 8 years old.. or because it was so long ago, the memory did get a little distorced (or maybe it creeped him enough to dream about it and he dreamed with the foam thing)


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jul 8, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Where's the foam coming out of his mouth?


It's likely the bubbles and a distorted memory due to age and time.
The image posted seems very likely to be it.


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 9, 2017)

I tried a Google search, but all that comes up is this thread lol


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 9, 2017)

yes that was it! hahaha! thank you guys for your help ! I have many more haunted memories like this but they don't have to do with videogames. maybe I will create a topic in offtopic about creepy memories. and help each other to find them. what do you say?


----------



## migles (Jul 9, 2017)

Kostilaks said:


> yes that was it! hahaha! thank you guys for your help ! I have many more haunted memories like this but they don't have to do with videogames. maybe I will create a topic in offtopic about creepy memories. and help each other to find them. what do you say?


i now wanted to change that picture into my avatar so you freak out everytime you see me in a thread
but you know what? you should use that picture as your avatar! seriously, the image looks really iconic, and it is one happy ending gbatemp story


----------



## Kostilaks (Jul 9, 2017)

I will think of a good creepy memory and create a topic. mostly that I have are from unknown cartoon/animation etc.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/haunted-memories.476899/


----------

